# Billing skin graft HCPCS codes without skin graft application CPT codes



## MWOOD (Nov 28, 2014)

Has anyone experienced issues when billing the skin graft code HCPCS for the supply that Medicare is requesting the Skin application CPT be coded?  The trouble is that the application of the skin graft (15271-15278 or there relative C codes)  was not performed, but a more extensive procedure, ie, breast reconstruction was conducted.

It appears that the skin graft supplies are being packaged under the more comprehensive procedure and not separately reimbursed but are packaged under one APC. Curious if others are experiencing this same issue or if you have found any articles/resources on this topic?


----------

